# Trump Administration Plan Would Shift USDA Programs.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

USDA. A heads up by one of our members brought this article to our attention.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agri-pulse.com/articles/11148-trump-administration-plan-would-shift-usda-programs


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Makes sense to me-- rather stupid for food stamps and other urban nonsense to be dealt with by USDA anyway... spin it off to a more fitting agency...

The one thing that caught my eye was the "Hazardous Materials" part of the agency being lumped in with EPA "Superfund"... Now I'm not sure what their purview is, but farmers need to be freed from the nutcases at the EPA, not put more in bed with them. I know I as a farmer don't want to have to go get licensed by EPA or have them more involved in farm-level regulatory issues than they already are...

Putting the Maritime Fisheries crap and the Wildlife stuff under the Dept of the Interior just makes good sense... seems like it would be that way already.

A lot of these agencies still bear the marks of their creation under the New Deal in the 30's, the "Great Society" of the 60's, and the similar crap in the 70's that created the EPA and Dept. of Education... these are changes that for the most part seem to make a lot of basic common sense, and SHOULD be done... sort of like when they "rearranged the chairs" a bit back in the 90's and FINALLY did away with some hopelessly outdated stuff that STILL around, like the Rural Electrification Agency (which did a wonderful job bringing electricity out to the farms in the 30's and 40's and early 50's, but which had pretty much been out of a job since then... I guess they COULD have assigned them the job of bringing high speed internet and cell phone service to every corner of the rural world like they did electricity back then, but oh well... One less gubmint agency is a GOOD thing...)

It would be nice for farm policy to be decided on its own merit and funded accordingly, instead of being held hostage to stupid "entitlement programs" like SNAP and food stamps and crap like that which suck up all the funding and dominate the debate anyway-- the main purpose of USDA (meaning "Agriculture") is demoted to an afterthought...

Of course politicians doing something that makes sense is basically anathema and an oxymoron... NOBODY wants to lose their position at the trough and have their little fiefdoms reassigned or changed, upsetting the apple cart... Even if that is PRECISELY what SHOULD happen for the best thing for the country...

Later! OL J R


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

For decades, I've wondered why Food Stamps are administered by the USDA.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> For decades, I've wondered why Food Stamps are administered by the USDA.


Because the argument went, when Food Stamps was started, that it would "spur demand for agricultural products" and therefore would "benefit farmers" the most...

Sorta like the argument that the new hobby farmer neighbors building half million dollar homes and quarter million dollar barns on five acres are "raising your property values" and thus you paying more tax is a "good thing"...

Remember when the gubmint was handing out "free cheese"... that wasn't to help low-income urban disadvantaged, no, it was to help "dairy farmers"... Reminds me of a joke I heard in high school... a little Mexican kid comes home with a big wheel of gubmint cheese... his Momma asks him what kind of cheese it is... "It's nacho cheese!" he says. She asked him how he knew that?? He said, "Because the little black kid I stole it from kept yelling, "THAT'S NACHO CHEESE!! THAT'S NACHO CHEESE!!!" LOL

The same argument was made when they started the school lunch assistance programs... all paid for and administered by USDA (directly or indirectly)... "It benefits farmers"...

Like back in the late 80's or early 90's when the gubmint was paying domestic cotton buyers a premium to buy US cotton... they got like 6-8 cents a pound, depending on the year and Chinese income tax methodology they used to figure the premiums... and you start buying shipload quantities of cotton on a regular basis, that can add up quick to REAL MONEY... the idea was that it would "trickle down" to the farmers, and prop up prices... I know *I* never saw it (since when does ANYTHING "trickle down" work?? I've never seen stuff "trickle down" but I know full well "what rolls downhill"... LOL

Why I'm convinced you have to be mentally ill to be a politician (or a liberal).

Later! OL J R


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> For decades, I've wondered why Food Stamps are administered by the USDA.


UsDA also funds sewage treatment facilities.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1853743141379940



20 hrs a week?why not 40?Heck why not 60.?


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

swmnhay said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1853743141379940
> 
> 
> 
> 20 hrs a week?why not 40?Heck why not 60.?


Cuz then you wouldn't need food stamps... LOL OL J R


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

You guys need to clean up your language, I got some folks in the metropolitan area of ________ that don't like your usage of 'four letter' words in the same sentence. E.g. "hard" and "work", cannot be used in the same sentence in particular. The word 'work' is bad enough, used alone. They are trying to protect their young'uns, ears. 

Larry


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Kinda reminds me of a guy sitting at the bar nursing a beer, listening to the juke box blaring, and hoping someone else would buy him another. In comes a female wearing boots that went more up her legs than her skirt went down her legs...plenty of makeup...you know?!
...anyhow, she walks over to the guy and whispers something in his ear and they leave the bar toward the bathroom; shortly thereafter, he returns to the bar looking a little disheveled and is followed out of the bathroom by the lady-of-the-night; both eyes were black and her lip was bloody.
Bartender asked the guy "What the hell did she say to you to deserve THAT " He replied "Couldn't hear too well over the juke box, but all I know, for sure, she threatened to give me some sort of JOB*!"*


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Well always heard if you want to starve them to death just put there food stamps under there work boots.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

r82230 said:


> You guys need to clean up your language, I got some folks in the metropolitan area of ________ that don't like your usage of 'four letter' words in the same sentence. E.g. "hard" and "work", cannot be used in the same sentence in particular. The word 'work' is bad enough, used alone. They are trying to protect their young'uns, ears.
> 
> Larry


 You mean they are trying to protect their young'uns "income" or free ride I think is more correct.

I tell you as an insurance agent it is disgusting. They get free health insurance,you already brought up food stamps, house payment, free cell phones (of course there is limits to each of these) but there are enough support programs out there it will make you bank account empty and yet there are many who have true needs and can not get any help.


----------

